# ARM mikrokontrolleri >  kā lai debago kodu no RAM

## Epis

ir tā ka es te debagoju to savu ST32 kitu visu laiku no FLash (boot mode Flash) bet ir zinu ka var kautkā to programmu laist arī no RAM, un kā tad lai to īsti izdara?  problēma ir tur ka tad kad uzlieku tajā Boot mode vietā Ram man rāda erroru:

Wrong boot mode detected: Flash mode. 
 Expected: RAM mode.
 Aborting.

Kā tur īsti ir ? nevaig kādu papild kodu kas flash progu ielādēs Ramā ?

vai vispār tas kods strādās ātrāk ja ies no RAM, jo uzliekot MAx clock 72mhz ir jāliek Flash weit state uz 2 cikliem, cik tas daudz ietekmē es īsti nezinu, bet zinu tikai to ka man tagat uzdrukātais 2 quad enkoderu dekoderis (bez speciālās enkoder perifērijas, tas i signālu ķeršanai izmanto parsto Capture pinu un taimra reģistru, pārējo visu ar softu nosaka kā: 32bUpDown counteri, Dir bitu, un 32bnoieto soļu counteri + 32b Stepspeed 
un finālā man ar lekšanu uz visiem interuptiem aiziet 223-226 cikli (pie 72Mhz tas ir 3,1us   ::   un ja man būtu 4 enkoderi tad tas būtu 12.4us kas ir 80,6 Khz Max enkoderu ātrums, protams ka kods nesastāvēs tikai no to enkoderu dekodēšana takā reāli var tos Khz vēl dalīt uz 4 un tad 15-20Khz enkoderi noķert varētu + pārējie kodi.
un tādēļ es tā domāju vai būtu kāda jēga no RAM tos enkoder dekoder kodus laist ?
[attachment=0:7zj9iydd]BootModedebug.JPG[/attachment:7zj9iydd]

----------


## Epis

palasīju ST forumā par šī MCU performance un izrādās ka nav īsti nekādas jēgas laist programmu no ram atmiņas (kā piemēram ARM7), jo tad procis pēc darbības no hardward arhitektūras, kur instrukcijām un datiem ir atsevišķa glabātuve, sāk funkcionēt kā vonNuman(kur instrukcijas,dati tiek ņemti no 1 vietas)
reku citāts no st foruma viena topika kur STOne-32 (Moderātors ) kas cik var noprast tieši strādā ST pie šiem pročiem un pēc foruma biedru ieteikuma tur veic visādus uzlabojumus, izskaidrojumus 
http://www.st.com/mcu/forums-cat-6133-23.html&start=30 



> Now if you run code from RAM , we will loose the harvard architecture ;-( and you will proceed with a Von-Neuman one and the System Bus will be stalled more times...


 tai forumā topikā par "True performance of STM32?" ir daži benchmark testi starp ARM7 (LPC2148, AT91SAM7X ) ar stm32 un Stm32 saliek visus vecos ARM7.
finālā nav jēga debagot kodu no RAM, un jāizmanto standart Flash režīms.

----------

